# Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi !

I bought Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios from a trusted dealer in Norway. However, the wrapper has uneven colors. Its like light brown with some darker spots. On the pictures I have seen of this cigar, its color is even and very dark. I hope for comments on this. Is there something wrong with the cigar?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

how are we supposed to know?

not happy with the product,return them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

At least post photos so we can actually see what you're describing...

Better yet, send me a couple of them and I'll let you know how they smoke.

Anyway, the real puzzle is this:


You are in Norway. 
You bought them from a vendor there in Norway. 
Why didn't you look at them before you bought them?


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

I bought them on a norwegian web shop. Sorry for giving you such a puzzle.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Esplendidos said:


> I bought them on a norwegian web shop. Sorry for giving you such a puzzle.


Ah! Thanks for the clarification. Have you contacted the vendor regarding your uncertainty of (or lack of satisfaction with) the quality of the product they sent?


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Ah! Thanks for the clarification. Have you contacted the vendor regarding your uncertainty of (or lack of satisfaction with) the quality of the product they sent?


I actually got an email from the vendor today. On the same question I posted here, he replied that : "the color of cuban cigars may vary a bit every year. Cohiba`s maduro 5 is (as you say) usually a bit darker, but the color on the maduro wrapper varies from season to season. The color espesially varies on the bigger sizes in the Maduro-series like Genios, and not so much on secretos which also is a bit darker. If you got a light color cigar with darker spots, it doesnt mean that that the cigar is of low quality or that something is wrong with it. It is natural features of the aged leaf. Don´t worry and enjoy."


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Esplendidos said:


> Hi !
> 
> I bought Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios from a trusted dealer in Norway. However, the wrapper has uneven colors. Its like light brown with some darker spots. On the pictures I have seen of this cigar, its color is even and very dark. I hope for comments on this. Is there something wrong with the cigar?


I know you said he was a trusted vendor, but did you verify? If you bought the box, run the serial #. My experience with boxes of CC's is that H. SA makes sure that they are prime picked sticks and most of them are all grouped by color and boxed together, for presentation purposes. With that being said, I do not have any experience with the Genios or Magicos, but from the photos that I have seen, I don't see any uneven colors. If you could post a pic to help us out, that would be great.


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Attached picture is of the cigar discussed here. I bought only one stick and I dont have the box or the number.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd email those photos to the vendor and ask them to send a replacement. I don't think I'd put as much emphasis on the wrapper color as the broken foot. Together that adds up to a sub-par product, but you have already seen how they dodged the wrapper color issue. 

There's no denying the broken foot, though. If they tell you that must be your fault and offer no compensation, then find another vendor. Luckily, it's just one cigar and not a full box.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'd email those photos to the vendor and ask them to send a replacement. I don't think I'd put as much emphasis on the wrapper color as the broken foot. Together that adds up to a sub-par product, but you have already seen how they dodged the wrapper color issue.
> 
> There's no denying the broken foot, though. If they tell you that must be your fault and offer no compensation, then find another vendor. Luckily, it's just one cigar and not a full box.


Agreed.

If it was just the wrapper, which is not the best, but it isn't bad, however with the foot being the way it is, that warrants an email back to the vendor, especially since it is a Cohiba which generally considered to be premium with premium price amongst CC's.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Another post that only gives information that isn't enough to answer.....PLEASE PLEASE give enough info if you want others to help you with answers. Pics are very helpful and make sure it is legible to see what you are referring to. Giving information will get you better answers....we know that you know what you are talking about but you have to give as much info as possible otherwise you're not going to get a good answer and it's frustrating for those who really do want to help when it takes so much effort to squeeze more info from the OP.


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for reply and advice. I am new in the world of cigars, your opinions are appreciated. I just emailed the vendor and attached those pictures. I also got a secreto which was squeezed so hard that it broke. I bought a lot of cigars lately from this particular web shop, I hope they offer replacement.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Esplendidos said:


> I also got a secreto which was squeezed so hard that it broke.


who squeezed it?


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

The shop did. They wrapped the cigar in a cardboard for protection in shipping. It was so tight that the cigar was flat and broke. (This is a secretos from same vendor)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Esplendidos said:


> View attachment 53375
> View attachment 53376
> 
> The shop did. They wrapped the cigar in a cardboard for protection in shipping. It was so tight that the cigar was flat and broke. (This is a secretos from same vendor)


I'd send that box back...shameful way to send out product. I'd never use a Vendor that could care less about what they send. Hope you can get another box or that you used a card where you can dispute that charge...keep the photos and all communication for proof that you did everything on your end to validate the purchase and good faith. If you used a MO or any other way to pay for this I'd pray that they be honest and give you a new box. In the future for your own protection in buying cigars...use a card that protects you.


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

Just updating: the web shop will replace the broken cigars and both the secretos and genios was shipped from their store today. Thanks for your advices.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy you had a good outcome!


----------

